

Ask HN: What would you do if you've got to make $10k within a month? - mjipeo

Except getting a job with high salary. It could also be something in grey area. Since this is HN, it&#x27;d be more interesting to hear about ideas related to engineering and design.
======
debacle
I always wonder when I see these posts on HN whether we have a lot of people
with gambling problems on the site or something.

~~~
smartwater
Is being an entrepreneur not a gamble? Is life not a gamble? Are relationships
not a gamble? I'd say every decision someone makes has an element of gambling
to it. The nature of gambling is picking something over something else and
hoping for the best. You can't have your cake and eat it too.

~~~
debacle
\- Robert California

------
michaelhealy
How I made over $100 an hour as Spiderman at Times Square
[http://www.michaelhealy.me/how-i-made-over-100-an-hour-as-
sp...](http://www.michaelhealy.me/how-i-made-over-100-an-hour-as-spiderman-at-
times-square/)

~~~
wusatiuk
thanks for that story... simply awesome!

------
liamgooding
Get a bank loan, most banks will do upto £15k online instantly, with an
instant wire to your account. Providing you're a home owner that's probably
the fastest way I can think of.

------
workhere-io
_It could also be something in grey area._

Yeah, the world definitely needs more screwing over other people for money.

------
jlengrand
Except getting a job with high salary

=> I'll stop there.

------
clienthunter
If I had to do this, I'd buy and sell a series of cars, driving them to be
sold where demand is highest. Design etc is too well served a market, too
competitive. You need a market with inefficiencies to exploit.

~~~
clienthunter
Actually, no. Whatever one can just 'do' for $10k in a month will be risky.
This is why _credit_ exists, that's what you need!

